
Evernote Backs Out Privacy Policy Change - anairs
https://blog.evernote.com/blog/2016/12/15/evernote-revisits-privacy-policy/
======
Terretta
> _" Evernote remains committed to the following: Evernote employees do not
> and will not read your notes without your express permission."_

Hate BS PR speak. You don't "remain" committed, you'd given that up. Now you
are re-committing, at best.

~~~
bitmage
Yes. Once you've stated that you were willing to invade privacy like this,
saying "but we never would actually do it!" carries little weight.

